# autobronzant



## mihi

Hi all,

In the song _Autobronzant_, what exactly does _autobronzant_ mean and can it be used as an invariable adjective?

For example, one line says:

_Sărutul tău pe pielea mea autobronzant_

Is _autobronzant _referring to _piele_ here? Does it mean "fake-tanned" or just "tanned"?

Thank you so much.


----------



## jazyk

Your kiss on my skin is like/works like a self-tanner.


----------



## mihi

Thank you for your response. Could you explain what's happening here grammatically? What part of speech is _autobronzant_?


----------



## irinet

Hi,
It is an adjective, and it's not invariable because it changes according to gender and number: autobronzant/ă/e. And it goes with 'the kiss'. For modifying 'the skin', it should have been _autobronzant*ă.
*_
Anyway, I find this word association so weird and even stupid. It sounds like 'what has just hit my intelligence'?!


----------



## farscape

Could be a noun, note the comma in the actual lyrics: "Sărutul tău pe pielea mea, autobronzant" -> Your kiss on my skin (is like a) self-tanner.


----------

